

7 Ways To Ruin A Technological Revolution (Google Talk) - mapleoin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvOHEA_xd2A#t=2m16s

======
teilo
Better to describe it as a Google Lecture, because otherwise it sounds like
you are talking about the Google Talk service.

~~~
MaysonL
Google TechTalk

